# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  And Thats a Wrap for 2021 (officially)

## cassidain



----------


## NancySC

Any of the churches have a Thanksgiving service for the end of the hurricane season ?  I remember one of the churches on St Croix having one when I lived there oh so long ago I can't believe how many years ago it was, seems like yesterday !

----------


## amyb

CASS, like my Grandmother said, and I paraphrase your wrap remark here, from your post to God’s eyes.

----------

